# If you don't get this attention is life worth living?



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Dec 30, 2019)

If girls aren't acting this way with you then it's over


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 30, 2019)

i havent looked that many people in the eye tbh


----------



## SixFootManlet (Dec 30, 2019)

Fucking hell - there's even a muslim hijabi there.

Fucking bullshit man. Fucking hoejabis.

50% of that crowd is ethnic girls. Not a blondie in sight. Suifuel for ethnics.

Colonization 2.0 in that gif


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 30, 2019)

SixFootManlet said:


> Fucking hell - there's even a muslim hijabi there.
> 
> Fucking bullshit man. Fucking hoejabis.
> 
> ...


colonizes me


----------



## Tiddlywink (Dec 30, 2019)

That kind of attention is from status moreso than looks.


----------



## loromate (Dec 30, 2019)

0:19 

"Can I kiss you?"
"No , I'm married."

Lol, fucking alpha.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Dec 30, 2019)

Tiddlywink said:


> That kind of attention is from status moreso than looks.


And what is his status from?


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 31, 2019)

Jfl they r his fans

Stop making people feel bad Aby themselves 

When ugly rappers get more attention than any model


----------



## Hector (Dec 31, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Jfl they r his fans
> 
> Stop making people feel bad Aby themselves
> 
> When ugly rappers get more attention than any model


Models are famous because of his looks, speacially Chico, rappers make music. Is not a fair comparison. Chico without looks is nothing, a ugly rapper stills a rapper.


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 31, 2019)

Hector said:


> Models are famous because of his looks, speacially Chico, rappers make music. Is not a fair comparison. Chico without looks is nothing, a ugly rapper stills a rapper.


They r his fans is what I'm saying 


No normal person does that to him


----------



## Gazzamogga (Dec 31, 2019)

Rope if you don't have 60.000 people chanting your name every 2 weeks tbh


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Dec 31, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> They r his fans is what I'm saying
> 
> 
> No normal person does that to him


If someone sees an ugly rapper that they don’t know then it’s just another ugly nigger but if they don’t know who Chico is and see him on the street wellllll


----------



## Hector (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Chadelite (Dec 31, 2019)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> If someone sees an ugly rapper that they don’t know then it’s just another ugly nigger but if they don’t know who Chico is and see him on the street wellllll


They don't give a shit abt chico


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Dec 31, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> They don't give a shit abt chico


If a girl didn’t know who 21 savage was or Chico and saw them both on the street who do you think she would care more about?


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 31, 2019)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> If a girl didn’t know who 21 savage was or Chico and saw them both on the street who do you think she would care more about?


Chico of course 

Ue from the right


----------



## DarkTriadPeerReview (Dec 31, 2019)

0:09 - I love your *HAIR *


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 31, 2019)

no it doest


----------



## cardiologist (Dec 31, 2019)

Imagine looking like Chico. I'd die from the dopamine rush and neurotransmitters firing off all at once.



Literally un-fucking-moggable. Perfect harmony. You couldn't even genetically engineer someone to be more GL than Chico. Simply unreal.


----------



## SixFootManlet (Jan 1, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Rope if you don't have 60.000 people chanting your name every 2 weeks tbh



Holy fuck.

Imagine the endorphin rush to hear your name chanted by tens of thousands like this for years. Bet his foid was wet from hearing her bf's name chanted.


DarkTriadPeerReview said:


> 0:09 - I love your *HAIR *


Hope the norwood reaper comes for him ASAP - 80% of his fandom would disappear overnight


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 1, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> Fucking hell - there's even a muslim hijabi there.
> 
> Fucking bullshit man. Fucking hoejabis.
> 
> ...


In Paris, where the video was recorded there are barely white people


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 1, 2020)

anyone with good status will get this

“is it worth living if ur not famous?”

yes


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Jan 1, 2020)

No one outside psl knows who this dude is


----------



## SHARK (Jan 1, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> hoejabis


Lol


----------



## HighTGymcel (Jan 1, 2020)

cope they all mog him


----------



## RemoveNormalfags (Jan 1, 2020)

not at all


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 1, 2020)

Be chad or rope


----------



## Over (Jan 1, 2020)

*REMINDER THAT GIRLS DROOL OVER CHAD, MEANWHILE I ROT MY BEST YEARS AWAY IN A ROOM GOING THROUGH 20s WITHOUT TOUCHING A SINGLE FOID IN MY LIFE OR EVEN HAVING ANY CONVERSATION.

GOOOOOODDTSKE ME FROMTHIS PLACE ITS A HELLHOLE WE ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO LIVE LIKE THIS ITS OVER MAKE THIS NIGHTMARE END*


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 1, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> Fucking hell - there's even a muslim hijabi there.
> 
> Fucking bullshit man. Fucking hoejabis.
> 
> ...


You are not a Muslim are you


----------



## Steph4gr (Jan 1, 2020)

Over said:


> *REMINDER THAT GIRLS DROOL OVER CHAD, MEANWHILE I ROT MY BEST YEARS AWAY IN A ROOM GOING THROUGH 20s WITHOUT TOUCHING A SINGLE FOID IN MY LIFE OR EVEN HAVING ANY CONVERSATION.
> 
> GOOOOOODDTSKE ME FROMTHIS PLACE ITS A HELLHOLE WE ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO LIVE LIKE THIS ITS OVER MAKE THIS NIGHTMARE END*


life is not fair. over


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 1, 2020)

cardiologist said:


> Imagine looking like Chico. I'd die from the dopamine rush and neurotransmitters firing off all at once.
> 
> 
> 
> Literally un-fucking-moggable. Perfect harmony. You couldn't even genetically engineer someone to be more GL than Chico. Simply unreal.



Look at that face. Flows smoothly like a river I wish my face was like that


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 1, 2020)

DarkTriadPeerReview said:


> 0:09 - I love your *HAIR *


"just shave it bro !"


Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Look at that face. Flows smoothly like a river I wish my face was like that


Imagine having that face.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 1, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> "just shave it bro !"
> 
> Imagine having that face.


Damn i can only dream


----------



## Steph4gr (Jan 1, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Damn i can only dream


Not even that, cause of incel brain. i'm telling you it's over boyos


----------



## SixFootManlet (Jan 1, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> You are not a Muslim are you


No.

But a hijabi being a slut just means other non-muslim ethnic girls are being even sluttier these days.


----------



## gymislife (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 2, 2020)

nonstop validation


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 2, 2020)

Be chad or suicide


----------



## SixFootManlet (Jan 2, 2020)

gymislife said:


>



>Baptiste
Why do all slayers have slayer names?

Why haven't I ever seen a model named Eugene or Galileo?


----------

